# Am i the only one?



## andro (16/3/17)

i have plenty devices and drippers and tanks etx etc. From 15w like my semovar to 250w like the rx200. Mecanical squonkers etc. Love all of them and keep buying it . But... lately i started using again my kayfuns at a really low w . Like between 15 and 20 w. Mostly mtl . Chilled and relaxed vape and im loving it. Single coil . A bit up in nic sometime. Waiting for the skyline now to be used in the same way. Am i going back ? I dont think so. I still love drippers and clouds but this for me work very well. 
Any other one that is feeling the same?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 8


----------



## Christos (16/3/17)

Not a chance! I've recently put aside the reos in favour of 80w+ vaping but with the V5 kayfun it feels like im going backwards.
At 17w max on the kayfun it's taking me 2 days to finish a tank and my consumption of eliquid has dropped more than half and my reos are hitting the spot even though I've upped thr nic on them. 

It is strange to go back to 12W vaping that was so 2012 but it actually works.
My experience recently anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (16/3/17)

andro said:


> i have plenty devices and drippers and tanks etx etc. From 15w like my semovar to 250w like the rx200. Mecanical squonkers etc. Love all of them and keep buying it . But... lately i started using again my kayfuns at a really low w . Like between 15 and 20 w. Mostly mtl . Chilled and relaxed vape and im loving it. Single coil . A bit up in nic sometime. Waiting for the skyline now to be used in the same way. Am i going back ? I dont think so. I still love drippers and clouds but this for me work very well.
> Any other one that is feeling the same?


Certain tank, certain juice, certain mood... I don't religiously vape either high or low. All depends on the before mentioned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (16/3/17)

And battery and juice last forever as well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (16/3/17)

I have never gone away from MTL and low wattage!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (16/3/17)

Andre said:


> I have never gone away from MTL and low wattage!


I suspect what we call MTL and DLH are not what they actually are. 
I would like to think I'm a DLH person and that's how I smoked as well but a lot of MTL devices I enjoy and regard as DLH devices or restricted DLH.

Either way, each to their own. 3 mg nic at 17W does better at 6mg at +- 45W for me these days on the kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/17)

Only DL these days but on around the 0.5Ω mark at between 24w and 30w.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (16/3/17)

I have consciously avoided high wattage vaping because of juice consumption, nic addiction and also because I think there are some nasty research findings looming with regard to high-temp vaping. Until recently, I could go without vaping for 7-8 hours no problem. That was vaping at 25-30W mostly with single-coil atties. Over time, I switched to dual coils and gradually upped the wattage to 35-40W with a concomitant increase in juice consumption. Last week I went to a business meeting in Pta and after four hours, I was feeling uneasy and wanting a vape. That was a red flag to me that I have become re-addicted to nic.

I think I'll go back to single coils and 25W. Going through a month of cold turkey and then allowing myself to become re-addicted is just brain dead. My goal was always to have vaping as a controlled and controllable hobby that I could give up at any time with minimum hassle. Unfortunately one gets slack and then you slip. But I think I'm still at the point where I can rein it in quite comfortably.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/3/17)

I mostly run dual coil tanks between 40 and 55W to get me through the day, occasionally I'll fire up one of the big tanks or drippers with a crazy build and chuck some 200W+ clouds but this is rare, it's a novelty for me. What I've been doing recently though is digging through the archives and running some of the classic 18mg juices in my old iTaste 124 with a Kayfun 3.1 at 12.5W, old school style. Sometimes I'll go through a whole day just puffing away on the big old rig, there just something special about that old MTL and some Level1 Elixir, Tark's Van Gogh or Bobas Bountly, it just reminds me of where I came from and how far we've all come over the years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (17/3/17)

Andre said:


> I have never gone away from MTL and low wattage!



Yes, but you're old

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (17/3/17)

andro said:


> i have plenty devices and drippers and tanks etx etc. From 15w like my semovar to 250w like the rx200. Mecanical squonkers etc. Love all of them and keep buying it . But... lately i started using again my kayfuns at a really low w . Like between 15 and 20 w. Mostly mtl . Chilled and relaxed vape and im loving it. Single coil . A bit up in nic sometime. Waiting for the skyline now to be used in the same way. Am i going back ? I dont think so. I still love drippers and clouds but this for me work very well.
> Any other one that is feeling the same?



Im with you @andro 
Lower power on the wattage, higher power in the juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## arbdullah (17/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I mostly run dual coil tanks between 40 and 55W to get me through the day, occasionally I'll fire up one of the big tanks or drippers with a crazy build and chuck some 200W+ clouds but this is rare, it's a novelty for me. What I've been doing recently though is digging through the archives and running some of the classic 18mg juices in my old iTaste 124 with a Kayfun 3.1 at 12.5W, old school style. Sometimes I'll go through a whole day just puffing away on the big old rig, there just something special about that old MTL and some Level1 Elixir, Tark's Van Gogh or Bobas Bountly, it just reminds me of where I came from and how far we've all come over the years.


You still have Level 1 Elixir? How?


----------



## Andre (17/3/17)

zadiac said:


> Yes, but you're old


Lol, yes, old....and wise!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (17/3/17)

I'm not a tootle puffer at all being all in with DLH's. Mech's are my preferred gear, typically with mid to low sub ohm builds that run at 25W up to maybe 80W. When I got the Noisy Crickets they doubled that, but current builds are 90W. I've only ran my TC Mods in power mode, from 20W-75W depending on the atty and the build for the joose ran in it. But most often they run in the 20W-45W range. 

What is changing for me now is that after a year here on this forum screwing around with the reg mods I'm well on my way back to the mech's for the majority of my vaping. It's a new game of sorts with around 80-85 mechs and endless atty's for them in hand in that I am also dragging some of the gear bought for the TC Mods along and running them on the mech's. It's like the Kryten's were specifically made for my P67's and Woodvil's, the Avo G's, Hadaly's, others for my PAPS tube and NC mech's, etc (I might even get some use out of a few of the cCell tanks again on some of my other tube mechs brought back into service as well).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (17/3/17)

I still vape at 30w max, DLH. Mainly because I like a cool'ish vape.

And if I take the Reo out, I know with the amount of time I spend on an outing, 1 fully charged battery and Reo bottle will be more than enough. I think my Reo is running at about 20watts with a Parracoil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash (17/3/17)

andro said:


> i have plenty devices and drippers and tanks etx etc. From 15w like my semovar to 250w like the rx200. Mecanical squonkers etc. Love all of them and keep buying it . But... lately i started using again my kayfuns at a really low w . Like between 15 and 20 w. Mostly mtl . Chilled and relaxed vape and im loving it. Single coil . A bit up in nic sometime. Waiting for the skyline now to be used in the same way. Am i going back ? I dont think so. I still love drippers and clouds but this for me work very well.
> Any other one that is feeling the same?



Bud, I have just sold my last 200w mod yesterday. As it stands the highest watt device is 80w which not even needed. I am now full on skyline, single coil and Billet Boxes at between 20 and 35w Max. Flavour is there and is more than satisfying. Simple is Best

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (17/3/17)

Andre said:


> Lol, yes, old....and wise!



Indeed! Wise you are, sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/3/17)

arbdullah said:


> You still have Level 1 Elixir? How?


I'm very very careful with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

